# Help Attaching A Flat Panel Tv Mount.



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, this has been discussed before but a search turned up nothing for me.

I want to mount our small 19 inch flat panel to a mounting system to the wall. The kind that swings around, etc. On our old 21RS, I used the "wood" in the TV shelf. On our 28BHS, I want to mount in where the TV shelf is between the door and the front bedroom. This would put in right on the side wall of the camper. What type of fasteners have people used and how thick is the wall? We aren't going to travel with it there, but it needs to be strong. Are there alum "studs" and how woudl I find one? The DW is very against me doing this so I need you help to tell her its OK (only if it really is OK







)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I found a photo of a wall mounted lcd on a 28bhs posted by Jlbabb28 back in March 2006...Clicky Here and scroll down to post #26.

Clicky Here too

I seem to recall a member who got plans from Keystone to find out where everything was located inside the wall, but can't remember who it was. You might try sending a PM to Jlbabb28 and get some info from him. Doesn't look like he's been on here since February, but if you PM him, he will get a notification email.

Good luck!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, that is right where I want to mount it. He never said what types of fasteners he used. What have other here used for heavy items? We use the 3M hooks for small stuff. I'll PM him if no one answers.


----------

